# Is a laparoscopic spay worth it?



## Mei Yin Chou (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello All!

I searched the forum for folks who might have posted about their experience with a laparoscopic spay for their female dogs but wasn't really successful finding any so I apologize if there's already a thread. I've read and had some initial chats with various clinics and I know the theoretical pros and cons of doing it. I've also had one clinic tell me it was mostly beneficial for very large breeds - otherwise the size of the incision might well be the same. Several articles all say it really just boils down to the experience of the surgeon, regardless of the method.

My golden is a relatively smaller sized puppy for her age (coming up to 8 months, only 42 pounds) and because I do occasionally travel for work and board her, spaying her isn't avoidable. 

I would like to ask specifically if anyone had any experience (good and bad) doing laparoscopic spays, how long the recovery was and if it was worth the extra money? I know every one has different circumstances, but really just trying to get as many perspectives as possible (of course it goes without saying that I want my pupper to be in as little pain as possible).


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Not familiar with that type of spay but my vet is a high end surgeon and am looking at doing an ovary sparing spay where they only take out the uterus and tie off and leave the ovaries. Thus eliminating the chance of Pyometra and keeping the ovaries and all the hormones the dogs need to protect against the cancer issues of spayed dogs are risks for.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would assume the recovery time would be the same - about 2 weeks - because it is still a major internal surgery. The wound would for sure be smaller and probably heals sooner, but if that's the only difference, I'd probably just go the traditional route. You still need to make sure her insides are healed before you can resume normal activities.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I choose a laparoscopic spay for several reasons - 1) there's a highly skilled vet in my state that has been doing them for years and does multiple every week, 2) the internal trauma is less because they are doing a tiny snip and cauterization with specialized tools. In a traditional spay, the vets hands are going in the abdominal cavity and pulling the ovarian ligament away from the body wall, then cut, then surgically remove the entire uterus. The chance for internal bleeding and accidental damage of the ureters (the tubes that bring urine from the kidneys to the bladder) are greater during a traditional spay. And 3) honestly, just think about human medicine. If a procedure can be done laparoscopically, they're going to do it laparoscopically. Less trauma, less chance for infections, faster recovery time.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

eeerrrmmm said:


> I choose a laparoscopic spay for several reasons - 1) there's a highly skilled vet in my state that has been doing them for years and does multiple every week, 2) the internal trauma is less because they are doing a tiny snip and cauterization with specialized tools. In a traditional spay, the vets hands are going in the abdominal cavity and pulling the ovarian ligament away from the body wall, then cut, then surgically remove the entire uterus. The chance for internal bleeding and accidental damage of the ureters (the tubes that bring urine from the kidneys to the bladder) are greater during a traditional spay. And 3) honestly, just think about human medicine. If a procedure can be done laparoscopically, they're going to do it laparoscopically. Less trauma, less chance for infections, faster recovery time.



That is the reverse then an ovary sparring spay. laparoscopic spay is where you take the ovaries and leave the uterus. This will still prevent pyometra based on all that I have read but I would prefer to leave the ovaries and remove the uterus as you leave the hormones intact which therefore significantly reduces many cancers (as it's as if the dog is intact).


----------



## Summertime15 (May 15, 2015)

After having my first 4 Golden girls spayed with traditional open spay, I have done more research and decided that my current Golden girl will have a laparoscopic spay (ovariectomy) shortly before age two. Less invasive, less risky, smaller incision, and no greater risk of pyometra. As much as I agree that hormones from the ovaries have a protective effect, an ovary-sparing-spay still would make her attractive to my male, who becomes very agitated during her season, and would still likely curtail her activities when she cycles (she will be showing in performance venues). So overall a lap spay is a better choice for us.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> That is the reverse then an ovary sparring spay. laparoscopic spay is where you take the ovaries and leave the uterus. This will still prevent pyometra based on all that I have read but I would prefer to leave the ovaries and remove the uterus as you leave the hormones intact which therefore significantly reduces many cancers (as it's as if the dog is intact).


Yes, I looked into the option of having an ovary sparing spay. I think it's great if it works for your lifestyle but, unfortunately, it wasn't a realistic option for us. Our girl goes to daycare and absolutely loves it. She's so happy to go and play every day, her muscle tone is awesome because she's running around and she's exhausted in the evenings. We love it because we know she's not stuck in a crate all day, miserable and alone. A dog with intact ovaries is still going to go through hormonal cycles and potentially create discord in groups of dogs - even if all the males are neutered.

It can be somewhat difficult to find a vet that performs the procedure. I was only able to find one in my state and I wasn't 100% comfortable with that particular practice. But, again, I think an ovary sparing spay is an excellent option for people that do not routinely socialize there dog in groups and they're able to find a good vet that performs the procedure.


----------

